# question about airblaster ninja suit



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

How do you poop? Strip right down?

Hell, logistics aside, i'd be so into one of these, snuggy for the hill :thumbsup:


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

the ninja suit zips most of the way around at the waist so you can poop. the jacket on the other hand... I just make sure to clear the system in the morning. I've had to deal with it at a resort once. never again.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I love my Ninja Suit and I find it keeps me just as warm, or warmer than any two piece base layer. It can give you a little chill if some pow finds its way to it, but overall, it's quite toasty, and the chill I speak of is only temporary.


----------

